# DHEA



## pinkpig (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello Everyone,
I went for my follow up appointment yesterday (ICSI failed, 3 eggs, none fertilised) I have a low AMH and the threat of Early Menopause looms close, all females in my family tree have had it aged 36years approx, I'm 35y in May!  Anyway my consultant has just put me forward for my second nhs go in a few months time and has given me a private prescription for DHEA, apparently it is a research drug which can help you produce more eggs, but not without some quite nasty side effects.  I wondered if anyone on this forum had tried it, and whether it was successful?.
Many Thanks
Sarah


----------



## Dodo_1977 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi Sarah

I've no experience of this drug myself but I have heard it is very good.
Sorry to hear about your tx and I hope things go much better on your second tx.
Sending you lots of luck!!!
Jo x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

I haven't been on it myself but not everyone gets side effects

There is a lot of evidence in the usa which proves it increased egg quaility so deffo worth taking

Good luck


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hiya Pinkpig,

I'm currently taking DHEA to see if this helps increase my eggs and the quality. I had my AMH levels tested after my first failed IVF as we only had 2 eggs and the results came back low. After seeing a private doctor for some immune treatment I asked him about DHEA and he said yes defiantly take it. I've been taking it for three months now and haven't noticed many s/e. I have found that I get a few more spots (get them anyway) but that is it. The way I see it if I get better eggs and finally get a bfp then I don't mind about having the face of a 15 year old   Wishing you tones of luck hun    xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

There is a thread on the complimentary therapies board just for DHEA hun
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=498.0


----------

